# Ping bei Online-Shootern verbessern



## Frzn (26. Januar 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich würde gerne wissen wie, und ob man überhaupt den Ping bei z.B. MW3 oder CSS verbessern kann.
Sachen wie keine Downloads, Browser am besten schließen, evtl. Firewall/Virenschutz aus, sind mir bekannt.

Wäre interessant zu wissen, ob das z.B. über einen neuen Router, bestimmte Programme, bessere Netzwerkkarte, oder andere Sachen, möglich wäre. Man liest ja im Netz viel über Programme oder Tools, die angeblich helfen sollen, aber es im Endeffekt nicht tun.

Diese Geschichte mit dem regedit und Befehlen wie "TcpNoDelay" etc. hab ich schon gemacht, hat mir eben bei Sachen wie WoW oder so weitergeholfen, mehr aber auch nicht.


Wäre cool, falls ihr mir ein paar Tipps geben könntet. 


Gruß,
Frzn


Edit: Schonmal im Vorfeld sorry, falls es solche Threads schon gibt, aber irgendwie spinnt die SuFu hier auf der Arbeit immer rum...keine Ahnung, aber zu Hause funktioniert die

Edit 2: Ich habe übrigens DSL 6000 über die Telekom und deswegen so einen Speedport, welche Version weiß ich gerade nicht genau. Läuft alles über's normale Netzwerkkabel. Mein Durchschnittsping liegt meistens so bei ~60, kommt dann auf's Game drauf an, bei MW3 oft höher weil's IW-Net ******* ist...

Edit 3: Steam Ports sind alle offen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. Januar 2012)

bessere netzwerkkarte bringt nur minimale ping verbesserungen da der ping eher ausserhalb des eigenen netzwerkes entsteht, tools halte ich für noch inneffizienter als spezielle netzwerkkarten es sei den es handelt sich um z.b. usa server, dort können z.b. vpn tunnel oder gute proxys möglicherweise einen besseren ping bringen, bei nem europ. server ist es jedoch unwahrscheinlich 

das was ebventuell helfen kann den ping zu verbessern sind entsprechende provider optionen wie fastpath, nen anderes routing z.b. mit google dns (wenn das routing über nen ausgelasteten server läuft kann er unter umständen so umgangen werden und der ping sinkt) und halt nen providerwechsel


----------



## Frzn (26. Januar 2012)

Hey, danke erstmal für die Antwort. 
Wie schalte ich Fastpath ein, in den Router-Optionen? Providerwechsel ist bei uns so eine Sache, wohne auf dem Land und da gibt's nicht viel gescheites .
Wie erkenne ich denn, wenn der Server ausgelastet ist und ich besser über z.B. Google DNS gehe?
Sorry, bin in Internetgeschichten noch ein ziemlicher Neuling


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. Januar 2012)

fastpath ist ne provideroption, für ländliche gebiete, dabei kommt es zu höheren packet loss, dafür werden die pakete schneller geroutet.
früher soweit ich weiß umsonst wird es teilweise heute als aufpreispflichtige option angeboten, ist automatisch angeschaltet oder ka was auch immer, je nach provider denk ich mal ...

die auslastung der server auf dem weg zu deinem zielserver kannst du mit hilfe von tracert 'ipadresse der spieleservers' herrausfinden.
wenn dabei auf dem weg einer der server einen extrem hohen ping aufweist, wirst du auch im spiel einen hohen ping haben.


----------



## Muetze (26. Januar 2012)

Tcp bassiert auf den 3 wege handshake, sprich die pakete werden angefragt gesendet und bestatigt der weg wird quasi 3mal zurück gelegt, udp ist da von haus aus schon schneller nur ob das paket bei dir ankommt ist udp egal....

Mit fastpath ist das so ne sache, ich habs selber bei ner 18k leitung, ping zwischen 18 - 60 allerdings is das stark uhrzeit abhängig, je mehr im haus von den anderen parteien surfen desto höher der gesammttraffic und ergo auch der ping.

Fastpath setzt hier nur den paketloss rauf sprich es ist wahrscheinlicher das die pakete verloren gehen oder nicht ankommen, das liegt dran das die sicherheitsfeatures von providern die dir dir ankunft der pakete garantieren deaktiviert werden, sorgt aber auch für bessere pings allerdings reden wir hier von wenigen ms, kostet von provider zu provider im monat aber 1 - 2 euro mehr.

Würde dir ja gerne das ganze nicht ganz so laienhaft erklären aber mim handy ist das immer so ne Sache.

Was teils auch beim ping schon hilft zu unchristlichen zeiten in deutschland zocken so zwischen 3 und 6 uhr in der früh, gleiches prinzip wie beim strom da is der ja auch billiger


----------



## Frzn (26. Januar 2012)

Fastpath fällt, wenn ich das richtig sehe, weg, da man das seit dem 1.10.09 wohl nicht mehr buchen kann. Es wird einem da das 16000 DSL empfohlen, das angeblich genauso schnell sein soll wie DSL 6000 mit FP. Das hatten wir schonmal, weil wir uns auch höheren Downstream erhofft hatten, der uns auch zugesichert wurde...den haben wir natürlich nicht bekommen (wohnen halt auf dem Land) und haben deshalb so lange dort einen Aufriss gemacht, bis wir wieder den alten Tarif hatten, da wir für den neuen mehr bezahlen sollten und wir das letztendlich für eine Leistungssteigerung von 0,0% sinnfrei vorkam . Aber damals hatte ich natürlich keine Ahnung von FP.

Naja, gäbe es noch andere Möglichkeiten? Sieht wohl schlecht aus


----------



## Muetze (26. Januar 2012)

Abgesehen von ner anderen dsl variante aka kabeldeutschland?


----------



## Frzn (26. Januar 2012)

Kabel Deutschland hab ich mich vor ein paar Tagen mal drüber schlau gelesen und war überrascht über die vielen negativen Bewertungen über deren Support, da gab es wohl schon viel Stress. Wir hatten letztens mal einen Kabel Mitarbeiter hier, und es wäre auch möglich das Kabel-DSL hier zu bekommen, aber da wir grundsätzlich eher Pech haben mit sowas, keine Ahnung ob man das wirklich tun sollte . Obwohl allein schon die 32k Downstream+Festnetzflat für den Preis sehr lecker aussehen . Weißt du denn wie es da mit dem Ping aussehen würde?


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. Januar 2012)

das kann dir niemand genau sagen 
auch die qualität der einzelnen provider, dazu kann dir niemand was genaues zu sagen 

am besten fragst du bei freunden, bekannten, nachbarn (umso näher sie bei dir drann wohnen, umso eher passt die aussage, aber schon die letzten 5 meter kabel, von der straße zu dir, kann nen unterschied bringen) welchen provider sie nutzen, wie ihr ping ist, wie ihr download und upload ist etc.. 
ansonsten kann sich das wirklich von stadt zu stadt, straße zu straße, haus zu haus und auch wohnung zu wohnung unterscheiden 

so ist kabel in bremen (hab ich von meinem bekanntenkreis, nicht einer ohne probleme) wohl grütze, in niedersachsen wars glaub ich einer der besseren provider, in bremen ist telekom gut, nen kumpel aus dem bremer umland (niedersachesn  ) hat nur probleme mit denen etc....


----------



## Frzn (26. Januar 2012)

Ach ja, stimmt, ich vergaß . Hmm dann frag ich am besten mal bei meinen Freunden rum, was die so für Provider haben .
Danke für die Tipps erstmal!


----------



## Muetze (26. Januar 2012)

Frzn schrieb:
			
		

> Ach ja, stimmt, ich vergaß . Hmm dann frag ich am besten mal bei meinen Freunden rum, was die so für Provider haben .
> Danke für die Tipps erstmal!



Die nachbarn auch fragen, kommt zwar manchmal doof aber je näher bei dir desto besser, suport ansich ist immer so ne sache, das sind immer momentangaben der qualität abhängig der motivation der mitarbeiter des unternehmens....


----------



## Frzn (26. Januar 2012)

Meine unmittelbaren Nachbarn sind meine Verwandten, sind auch über Telekom DSL drin und haben sogar noch schlechteren Ping.
Habe gerade mal Pingtest über cmd zu heise.de gemacht, da komm ich auf 38 ms. Ich glaube irgendwie, dass ich das bei mir im Dorf noch besser bekomme...ich werd trotzdem mal rumfragen.


----------



## K3n$! (26. Januar 2012)

Mach mal einen Tracert zu heise.de oder wohin auch immer und poste das mal hier


----------



## Frzn (26. Januar 2012)

K3n$! schrieb:


> Mach mal einen Tracert zu heise.de oder wohin auch immer und poste das mal hier


 
C:\Users\abcdefgh>tracert heise.de

Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  speedport.ip [192.168.2.1]
  2    30 ms    36 ms    30 ms  217.0.118.116
  3    30 ms    31 ms    31 ms  87.186.245.118
  4    39 ms    38 ms    62 ms  f-ed4-i.F.DE.NET.DTAG.DE [62.154.14.138]
  5    38 ms    38 ms    38 ms  217.243.218.38
  6    38 ms    38 ms    37 ms  heise2.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.106]
  7    38 ms    38 ms    38 ms  heise.de [193.99.144.80]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.



Ich hoffe mal ich hab das richtig gemacht


----------



## rv112 (27. Januar 2012)

Also ich hab schon seit Jahren Cable über KabelBW und bin sehr zufrieden. Ping zu heise immer zwischen 10-15 ms. Kabel ist jedem DSL vorzuziehen, vor allem auch wegen der Geschwindigkeit.


----------



## Muetze (27. Januar 2012)

rv112 schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon seit Jahren Cable über KabelBW und bin sehr zufrieden. Ping zu heise immer zwischen 10-15 ms. Kabel ist jedem DSL vorzuziehen, vor allem auch wegen der Geschwindigkeit.


 
es gibt schon auch sehr windige Kabelinstallationen in bestimmten gegenenden, pauschal lässt sich das nicht sagen so.

Bekannte haben in Bayern auch Kabel Deutschland bei dene rennts wie sau, nur gelegentlich geht das Telefon mal ne stunde nicht. Wäre mir egal ich bin der email/sms type, allerdings reichen mir einfach auch 18k.

18k dsl und das trotz fibre to the House  was im übrigen dann schneller wäre als Kabel, allerdings ist es so das es speziell in Ländliche gegenden mit Kabel manchmal besser läuft weil leitung von haus aus dicker und geht mehr drüber!


----------



## K3n$! (27. Januar 2012)

Frzn schrieb:


> C:\Users\abcdefgh>tracert heise.de
> 
> Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:
> 
> ...



Das sieht mir nach interleaving aus.

Mit Fastpath o.ä. dürftest du sicherlich auf ca. 20ms zu heise.de kommen. 
Wie sieht es bei dir mit 16k aus ?
Ich mein, sie könnten dir ja das Profil schalten, allerdings nur mit 6k synchronisieren. Hoffe, dass soetwas möglich ist. 
Ich habe auch schon oft davon gehört, dass man einfach nur den richtigen Techniker bei der Telekom erwischen muss, 
damit man auch wieder Fastpath bekommt. 
Probiers mal aus. 
Gibt ja auch diese Alternative von der Telekom. 
--> https://serviceportal.telekom.de/fastpath/


----------



## Frzn (27. Januar 2012)

Wie gesagt, wir hatten die 16k von der Telekom vor 'nem halben Jahr oder so kurz, es war aber keine Steigerung des Up-/Downstreams vorhanden. Keine Ahnung wo das Problem lag, jedenfalls haben die es nach Wochen nicht hinbekommen und dann haben wir halt so lange rumgestresst, dass wir wieder in den alten 3k Vertrag gekommen sind (ich sage 3k, weil wir eig. 6k vertraglich haben aber natürlich nur 3k ankommen ). Der Aufpreis war halt dann ziemlich sinnfrei für keine Verbesserung. Auf den Ping hab ich da nicht geachtet (ich glaub das hatte ich schonmal weiter oben geschrieben).

"Ich mein, sie könnten dir ja das Profil schalten, allerdings nur mit 6k synchronisieren." 
Bin mir jetzt gerade nicht sicher was du damit meinst.

Jo sollte Interleaving sein.


----------



## python7960 (27. Januar 2012)

Hi, habe Kabel Deutschland ping heiße.de 45ms.
Mit Netzwerkkarte Big foot 2000: 35 ms. + paar fps mehr


----------



## Robonator (27. Januar 2012)

Frzn schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wir hatten die 16k von der Telekom vor 'nem halben Jahr oder so kurz, es war aber keine Steigerung des Up-/Downstreams vorhanden. Keine Ahnung wo das Problem lag, jedenfalls haben die es nach Wochen nicht hinbekommen und dann haben wir halt so lange rumgestresst, dass wir wieder in den alten 3k Vertrag gekommen sind (ich sage 3k, weil wir eig. 6k vertraglich haben aber natürlich nur 3k ankommen ). Der Aufpreis war halt dann ziemlich sinnfrei für keine Verbesserung. Auf den Ping hab ich da nicht geachtet (ich glaub das hatte ich schonmal weiter oben geschrieben).
> 
> "Ich mein, sie könnten dir ja das Profil schalten, allerdings nur mit 6k synchronisieren."
> Bin mir jetzt gerade nicht sicher was du damit meinst.
> ...


 
Ich an deiner Stelle wäre schon lange gewechselt. 
Ähnliche Probleme hatte ich damals auch mit 1&1 und deren Support ist auch nicht viel besser als der von der Telekom.
Nu bin ich bei Vodafone und nach einigen Telefonaten funzt hier auch alles wunderbar. Hab jetzt auch so ca n 20er Ping. Vorher war er auch immer so bei ca 60. 
Anbieterwechsel würde für dich nicht infrage kommen?


----------



## Muetze (27. Januar 2012)

python7960 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, habe Kabel Deutschland ping heiße.de 45ms.
> Mit Netzwerkkarte Big foot 2000: 35 ms. + paar fps mehr



Als das hätte ich gerne erläutert wie du mehr fps durch ne nic bekommst xD es sei den du streams dir deine fps dauernd dann könnten 2 fps die minute mehr drin sein 

Die bigfoot ist nur überteuert, mehr nicht  des bissel ping weniger ist das geld nicht wert.....


----------



## rv112 (27. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß von Bekannten, die in Kleinkleckersdorf wohnen und auch Kabel BW haben, dass bei denen auch nie Probleme sind. Jeder den ich persönlich kenne, hat eigentlich keine Probleme. (Klar gibt es mal Ausfälle, aber völlig im normalen Rahmen). 

Routenverfolgung zu heise.de [193.99.144.80] über maximal 30 Abschnitte:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Zeitüberschreitung der Anforderung.
  3    13 ms     7 ms    17 ms  172.30.22.117
  4    10 ms     9 ms    11 ms  HSI-KBW-078-042-040-041.hsi3.kabel-badenwuerttem
berg.de [78.42.40.41]
  5    28 ms    16 ms    22 ms  ae2.FRA-M1.ip-bb.kabel-badenwuerttemberg.de [78.
42.40.11]
  6    14 ms    13 ms    13 ms  te3-1.c101.f.de.plusline.net [80.81.192.132]
  7    13 ms    14 ms    14 ms  heise2.f.de.plusline.net [82.98.98.106]
  8    14 ms    13 ms    12 ms  redirector.heise.de [193.99.144.80]

Ablaufverfolgung beendet.


----------



## Frzn (28. Januar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle wäre schon lange gewechselt.
> Ähnliche Probleme hatte ich damals auch mit 1&1 und deren Support ist auch nicht viel besser als der von der Telekom.
> Nu bin ich bei Vodafone und nach einigen Telefonaten funzt hier auch alles wunderbar. Hab jetzt auch so ca n 20er Ping. Vorher war er auch immer so bei ca 60.
> Anbieterwechsel würde für dich nicht infrage kommen?


 
Für mich selbst wäre das schon erledigt...das Ding ist eher, dass ich noch bei meinen Eltern wohne und mein alter Herr da eher etwas schwerfällig ist


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. Januar 2012)

Muetze schrieb:


> Als das hätte ich gerne erläutert wie du mehr fps durch ne nic bekommst xD es sei den du streams dir deine fps dauernd dann könnten 2 fps die minute mehr drin sein
> 
> Die bigfoot ist nur überteuert, mehr nicht  des bissel ping weniger ist das geld nicht wert.....


 
ich vermute die mehr fps kommen durch weniger overhead bei der zuordnung der pakete zustande, ka kann den effekt aber bestätigen 
bei wow in stormwind (nirgendwo hab ich bei wow weniger frames als in sw im ah  ) in etwa 10-15 fps mehr was bemerkbar ist, bei css ~40fps mehr, was aber bei 2xx fps kein merkbaren unterschied bringt 

und grade die fps steigerung in extremsituationen hat bei mir den ausschlag gegeben die karte doch zu behalten, der pinggewinn ist zu vernachlässigen, aber grad in pvp und raidsituationen ermöglicht sie ein flüssigeres spiel, zumal die fpsverbesserung nicht nur die peakfps betrifft sondern die minimalfps


----------



## Muetze (30. Januar 2012)

cann0nf0dder schrieb:


> ich vermute die mehr fps kommen durch weniger overhead bei der zuordnung der pakete zustande, ka kann den effekt aber bestätigen
> bei wow in stormwind (nirgendwo hab ich bei wow weniger frames als in sw im ah  ) in etwa 10-15 fps mehr was bemerkbar ist, bei css ~40fps mehr, was aber bei 2xx fps kein merkbaren unterschied bringt
> 
> und grade die fps steigerung in extremsituationen hat bei mir den ausschlag gegeben die karte doch zu behalten, der pinggewinn ist zu vernachlässigen, aber grad in pvp und raidsituationen ermöglicht sie ein flüssigeres spiel, zumal die fpsverbesserung nicht nur die peakfps betrifft sondern die minimalfps


 
Ihr macht mich fertig   eine NIC kann die fps niemals so extrem verbessern, da haste aber dann ein board jenseitz des Gb onboard LAN's und betreibst es dann per pcie das würde ich ja verstehen, aber nicht so, immerhin biste aber meiner meinung das der kosten nutzenfaktor sehr gering ist


----------



## cann0nf0dder (30. Januar 2012)

der punkt ist, die paketverwaltung und zuordnung geschieht bei passiven nics über die cpu, bei aktiven netzwerkkarten auf der cpu der nic, die framesteigerung kann man angeblich mit jeder aktiven nic z.b. auch von intel erreichen (hab ich gehört aber nicht selber getestet).
dadurch kann die nic in situationen wo die cpu ausgelastet wird, sei es durch ineffizienten code oder weil die software wirklich so viel leistung benötigt, durchaus so extrem verbessern, aber auch nur in solchen situationen.
umso geringer die fps in dem entsprechenden scenario sind, umso mehr steigt die leistung prozentual an ...
in stormwind mit downsampling, ini tweaks etc....... habe ich ohne die karte im schnitt 10-18 fps, mit der karte komme ich auf 15-30, in raids wo ich winiger probleme habe ist der zuwachs prozentual gesehen geringer gewesen, habe aber leider die zahlen nicht mehr im kopf ...


----------



## Muetze (30. Januar 2012)

lass ich mar ja eingehen wenn wir von nem petium 3 mit 700MHz reden... tuen wir hier ind er Regel aber nicht  drum find ich ja das die FPS steigerung so extrem ausfällt, exterm unverständlich xD


----------

